# Breaking in metal gears? G3



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Can i and should i break in metal (steel pinion/alum crown) gears as i do plastic gears on G3R polymer setup?? thanks in advance mj


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Whose gears,and yes i would break them in.
You might try asking your question here,these guys are into the hardcore stuff.
http://www.ho-tips.org/


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Hornet, Wizzard gears steel pionon (7T) and bronze crown (23T). I want to try metal and see how it compares. I will also try that tips sute. mj


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

You might see your laptimes go up,quite often fresh plastic parts are faster.


----------

